# help! what is wrong with my discus?



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Last night we noticed this on 3 of my discus 
I'm not sure if its a slime coat issue or a fungas. What do I do?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

increase temp, add salt, change water to see if it can gone, or dose pimafix & melafix & rid-ich plus daily until they back normal

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

May be sharing your parameters, temperature and water change schedule and things like that would help?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I had someone contact me recently with a similar looking problem. They treated with Melafix and big water changes. This discus recovered very quickly. It could be worth a try.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Why use so many meds at the time.....Rid Ich,Pimafix & Melafix?.......just curious.



fishdragon said:


> increase temp, add salt, change water to see if it can gone, or dose pimafix & melafix & rid-ich plus daily until they back normal
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope you get your fish looking good again.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

seanyuki said:


> Why use so many meds at the time.....Rid Ich,Pimafix & Melafix?.......just curious.


Melafix and pimafix are actually made to work together as for adding rid-ich... it probably not needed as it doesn't look like ich right? =)

Actually rid-ich should also cover most of what melafix/pimafix would handle too, but I'd still say the first or first two would probably be enough


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I will do a 50% water change to remove some of the external parasites, including protozoans and monogenetic trematodes b4 adding the meds.

Using Rid Ich active ingredients Formalin & Malachite Green........

since Formalin chemically removes oxygen from the tank and better add an extra air stone for better aeration plus Formalin is toxicity is increased at high water temperatures so better have temperature around 27 to 28 Celsius during treatment ......also Malachite Green is light sentive and better switch off the light in the tank.

If the discus get stress do another 50% water change since Formalin and Malachite Green are powerful chemicals.

Hope this helps.......I am just a discus hobbyist.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

First line of defense is do a wc. A large ph jump can cause it . Or water isn't good.id do a wc and add salt first before dumping meds. 
You didn't add any new discus ? 
Lower the temp. Bacteria grows faster at higher temps.
She could be feeling maternal for that matter...going dark and producing slime coat. Watch and see if two are hanging out togeather, or shaking,, or bowing...or chasing others away from them..pushing..? Observe first...dump meds last.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

My breeding pair hard marks similar to this. I think they were maybe shedding their mucous layer as they took a break from spawning, if that makes any sense.
I used melafix hard out for a week and they cleared right up.


----------

